
Guy L Steele: Organizing Functional Code for Parallel Execution - tosh
https://vimeo.com/6624203
======
tosh
slides:
[http://xahlee.info/comp/i/ICFPAugust2009Steele.pdf](http://xahlee.info/comp/i/ICFPAugust2009Steele.pdf)

